# '09 Flow Team Bindings First Impression!!!!!



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

quick to get into but hard to set up.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

KC KONG said:


> quick to get into but hard to set up.


i dont understand how it could take 5 hours...mine were perfect in like 40 minutes. i havent touched them since i finished..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i dont understand how it could take 5 hours...mine were perfect in like 40 minutes. i havent touched them since i finished..


you didnt have any trouble with those screws???? did you not have to adjust the heel plate or the ladder straps, or the tension cable?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Pow Wow said:


> you didnt have any trouble with those screws???? did you not have to adjust the heel plate or the ladder straps, or the tension cable?




Oh yea, theres soemthing I forgot in my review, we had the exact same problem, trying to move the highback back one position, completely stripped the screws on the side, it would not come out. Bought 2 new philips screw drivers just for these freakin' bindings, made no difference.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Pow Wow said:


> you didnt have any trouble with those screws???? did you not have to adjust the heel plate or the ladder straps, or the tension cable?


just the heel plate..havent really touched the screws though. maybe thats a good thing lol...i though you were talking about adjusting the strap..


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Oh yea, theres soemthing I forgot in my review, we had the exact same problem, trying to move the highback back one position, completely stripped the screws on the side, it would not come out. Bought 2 new philips screw drivers just for these freakin' bindings, made no difference.


So how did you rectify putting your bindings back together? Did you just use some stainless hardware from the hardware store?



jmacphee9 said:


> just the heel plate..havent really touched the screws though. maybe thats a good thing lol...i though you were talking about adjusting the strap..


I wish my only problem was with the straps.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Pow Wow said:


> So how did you rectify putting your bindings back together? Did you just use some stainless hardware from the hardware store?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my only problem was with the straps.




One of em I got off fine and moved the highback.. the other one I could not even get off on one side it stripped, it would not budge, so I just put it back together and moved the other highback into its original position.. then I returned them and bought K2 Autos


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, its been almost a week, and no response from Flow. In the manual it says if you visit Flow.com, there is a download section on their site, to look at the overvier parts list for the team bindings. Well I searched the entire site to no avail. I brought that to their attention when I wrote them twice about how dissapointed i was with the hardware. So no real info on the flow site to help with my repair, and the customer service is non existent. You might want to think twice before buying a flow product!!!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

In order to get ahold of Flow you need to phone them not email. Phoning them will get instant results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

oh man, you guys are scaring me. i just ordered my team bindings and i'm expecting them on monday! i've had the nxt's for the past 3 years and i totally understand the hardware problems; i think i've replaced every screw and about 4 straps since i've had them. i was hoping things would be better with these $400 bindings!! 

have any of you guys used them yet on the mountain? what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I called Flow, and they said they are aware of the design flaw, and will send me out new hardware, that apparently I can still utilize whatever screws I have that came stock with the bindings. We'll see exactly what that means, even though I stripped the heads on all but two of the screws. I am planning on using these on the mountain later next week. we shall see how they perform.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

well its been over 2 weeks now, and I havent received a single thing from Flow. They said they would ship out some new hardware, an I dont have it yet. I kinda knew they would drag with shipping out the new hardware, so I went and bought some stainless steel screws, washers and nylock nuts. So far, two days of boarding and not a single loose piece.

I like the way these bindings feel on all mountain riding. I had to make a few minor adjustments throughout the first day, just to get comfortable with them. Now its all good, no adjustments, no play, Super tight and light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

jus wanted to report that i used these bindings and they are incredible! much better and lighter than the nxt series. no problems with the highback catching the heel of my boot either when i pull the highback down 

EDIT: i just used them for the second time and on the second run of the day, the screw that holds my right highback came off!! the highback was dangling off my binding!! wtf?!!!! c'mon, $400 for bindings and screws fall off?! again i took heat from my friends who were at the top of the moutain with me who always bust my chops about flow bindings breaking. (this is the 3rd time i put them threw this) looks like i'll be calling Flow for those spare parts!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya I love the way the 09 nxt at's ride but I have encountered hardware issues as well. First I lost one bolt where the strap is connected to the binding. I have a temporary bolt to fix the problem but I think I'm going to goto the hardware store instead of attempting to deal with flow. Also when I was setting the bolts to mount the bindings to the board, it was a pain to set so all of the bolts would screw all the way down. They have some issues to resolve. Your best bet is probably to buy some red lock tight and that should end the problem.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

30 days with no hardware problems....i must be lucky eh lol, nah it seems like this thread is pulling out all of the people with bad experiences with there NXTs i have heard tons of other people happy with theres, no problems..


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I was looking at getting Flows - glad (so far) I got the Ride Contrabands instead


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

my new FLOWS broke today 

after only like 8-10 days my FLOW NXT AT cable broke, wondering if this is a common problem? 

i think it actually kinda came loose from the housing vs. actually snapping in half

non-the-less REI has 1 left at a store 30 mins from me, they said just bring them in for the exchange, got lucky i didn't buy them online i guess and didn't have to wait weeks

well if they break again, im just gonna return them, REI has a lifetime return policy, which could come in handy, but hoping not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I was .01 second away from order NXT AT's, had trouble deciding between Rome Targa and NXT. Love the feel of the NXT when I demo'ed it. I chose the targa instead, now i feel super lucky I did.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

DennisK said:


> I was .01 second away from order NXT AT's, had trouble deciding between Rome Targa and NXT. Love the feel of the NXT when I demo'ed it. I chose the targa instead, now i feel super lucky I did.


wow, good thing i got the targa instead. looks like for many people their bindings just fall into pieces.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

DennisK said:


> I was .01 second away from order NXT AT's, had trouble deciding between Rome Targa and NXT. Love the feel of the NXT when I demo'ed it. I chose the targa instead, now i feel super lucky I did.


I can't believe you would even consider the NXT over the targa, you would have been shooting yourself in the foot for that one. I will never ever ride flows in my life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello

I just found this old post! I am looking to buy some new 2010 nxt frx or some Team 2009 for my new freeride board. I am riding with thirtytwo prime and i would like to get rigid bindings good for carving - my background is mainly alpine snowboarding (20+ years) ... - I have heard that the team 2009 were in fact very rigid so i was wondering which binding will be the best choice? All opinions are very welcome!

Thank you for your help!

Cheers

Denis

PS: It is my first post so hello and good winter to everyone! Hope this winter will be as good as last year


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Old thread, I know, but...

Always loved dealing with the broken Flow issues in the shop. Almost always went down the same way. (We sold Flow and many other brands, BTW)

Just about daily, sometimes many times a day, customer with broken flows gets off of lift and comes into shop. "My Flows are broken". Me, feigning surprise whilst surfing the net; "Wow, I can't believe it. Well bring 'em here and let's have a look".....So, what made you go with Flows?" and quickly check the clock for current time.

Customer begins pontificating as to how technically superior they are. How quick they are to get into. How much more time he spends on the slope than strapping in like dorks like me who don't get it. I listen while I repair. I ask how often they ride. How many runs a day do you normally get in? Quick multiplication. Sounds like you save a good 10 seconds per run, that means you save at least 12-15 minutes a season with the Flows. And at the end I let them know that they've been in the shop for at least 45 minutes, and they owe me some cash. See you on the slopes....maybe. :laugh:


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Since this thread was kinda revived I dont want everybody to think flows are crap so I am going to link it to this thread going on right now.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/20303-2009-flow-team-bindings-125-sierra-2.html

Keep in mind these are the 2009 model MADE in 2009 (not in 2008) so they have the updated hardware and straps (something everyone seemed to be having issues with)...

Oh and for me its really not a matter of how easily you can get in or out (which IS a side benefit though), but the consistency with how much the straps hold you in (something you cant achieve with regular bindings because every time you put them on you re-strap them in a slightly different way).


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I hesitated for a while and then i went for the FRX 2010. So Far i had only one proper day on the slopes in saas fee (switzerland) 2 weeks ago and i am actually quiet pleased with these bindings. Coming mainly from 23 years of alpin snowboarding, i wanted a rigid set up for my new 168 freeride from Swoard, the Dual (the ultimate freecarving board in soft boot by the way). The FRX are very reactive, the transfer of power is very very fast for a soft binding, the highback is very rigid which suits well the carving requirements ...

Ciao
Denis


----------

